# Xikar Triple Flame going back



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

So have had a Xikar Pulsar triple flame for 2 months, only using premium fuel and xikar fuel. Would not hold a flame. There'd be a short fire then zip out. 
Bled it, refilled it, adjusted screws, finally it would work but the flame's strength was week and a gentle breath would extinguish it. Compared to heavy winds not affecting it a month ago.

Local B&M guy looked at it and thinks something wrong with the baffle inside but he did not carry that line of lighter. Fortunately Xikar has a good defective policy.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

expect the same one back with a condescending letter telling you how to fill it


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

From what I understand their customer service is top notch.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Jordan23 said:


> From what I understand their customer service is top notch.


not in my experience


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I am struggling with the whole lighter thing and not sure which brand to consider. I posted on another topic about getting a Prometheus lighter for Christmas and was told they have issues, here we have some Xikar issues. I personally have had issues with expensive Colibri and Lotus lighters. My Bic lights every time without fail until it runs dry. My cheap $8 butane lighter fires every time and after every fill. My $60 & $100 lighters are both in the trash after 2-3 refills. Is there some inherent design flaw in today's lighters?


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I am struggling with the whole lighter thing and not sure which brand to consider. I posted on another topic about getting a Prometheus lighter for Christmas and was told they have issues, here we have some Xikar issues. I personally have had issues with expensive Colibri and Lotus lighters. My Bic lights every time without fail until it runs dry. My cheap $8 butane lighter fires every time and after every fill. My $60 & $100 lighters are both in the trash after 2-3 refills. Is there some inherent design flaw in today's lighters?


IMO, most butane lighters SUCK.

Little bitty flame when they're cold - great big flame when they warm up again, then eventually the internal filter plugs up and they quit working altogether. I know that some folks have had butane lighters that work great for decades but not me. I use my trusty Zippo liquid fuel lighter. It's the only one that hasn't let me down. No, you can't 'toast the foot' with it and lighting a pipe out in the wind can be a pain so it's not ideal but at least it lights. Every time.

FWIW, I don't notice any taste difference between a 'toasted foot' cigar and one that's just been fired up like a philistine with a cigarette. I've tried to taste a difference and I just can't. The only difference I notice is a wet cigar will burn evenly at first if you toast the foot... before it starts to canoe or tunnel. Hardly worth the trouble.


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

I have looked at Xikar lighters lately, looks like the triple flame is not being made any more (maybe there is a reason). I have only heard good things about there customer support (except for the one guy on here)


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

[OT] Loki said:


> expect the same one back with a condescending letter telling you how to fill it


I would not be happy about that. Either you got a bad CS rep or they've improved their response. This year I sent in 3 lighters that I was expereincing issues with (it would take 2 to 3 clicks for them light) and each time they sent me a new lighter in peferct working condition.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

tthayil said:


> So have had a Xikar Pulsar triple flame for 2 months, only using premium fuel and xikar fuel. Would not hold a flame. There'd be a short fire then zip out.
> Bled it, refilled it, adjusted screws, finally it would work but the flame's strength was week and a gentle breath would extinguish it. Compared to heavy winds not affecting it a month ago.
> 
> Local B&M guy looked at it and thinks something wrong with the baffle inside but he did not carry that line of lighter. Fortunately Xikar has a good defective policy.
> ...


Here is something that has worked for me on a few lighters:



Ky70 said:


> There is one other thing you can try after all the above has been followed and your lighter still gives you a sputtering flame (and only if you're comfortable opening up your lighter and tinkering). I discovered that sometimes the factory set flame maximum can be too low and prevents the flame from lighting properly and consistently. To correct this, you have to remove the lighter housing and get to the brass flame limitation ring underneath the casing where the adjustment stem is (make sure you first turn the lighter flame up as high as it will allow before removing the brass ring as this is your max baseline). Next you have to remove the ring and then turn the stem a bit more counter clockwise towards the plus (maybe 1/4th of a turn). This increaseses your allowed max output on your lighter. Replace the brass ring and casing and try out your new min/max range before screwing everything back togther. If the range is still not to your liking, remove the brass ring and tweak the adjustment stem again. The key is to find that sweetspot where the lighter will now turn up to a higher flame BUT will also still be turned off/down when turned clockwise towards the minus. Once you have the desired range, screw everything back together. Some simply permanantly remove the brass ring which allows the lighter to be turned up as high as it will go (turning your torch into a torch) but I'm not comofortable with the flame that can be turned up that high and it eats through fuel too quickly.
> 
> I've succesfully done this with a few lighters to correct sputtering BUT please do not try this unless you're comfortbale opening up a lighter and working on it. There are youtube videos on this lighter mod so I would search for those before trying this.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

I recommend this:

Amazon.com - Prestige Import Group Typhoon Triple Flame Cigar Lighter with Cigar Punch Cutter

It is Chinese made, so I am sure they vary -- but the one I have is a tank. Lights first click 99% of the time - and at this price point - buy five of them and I'd bet you'll be set and happy for years and years.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually, this is the exact one I have - I think it is the same lighter made in the same factory with a different brand name slapped on it.

Amazon.com: JetLine Hurricane Triple Torch Lighter (Gun Metal): Health & Personal Care


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

rraming said:


> I have looked at Xikar lighters lately, looks like the triple flame is not being made any more (maybe there is a reason). I have only heard good things about there customer support (except for the one guy on here)


I have heard great things about their CS as well, but if all these people are using their customer support does that point toward their product not being any better than any of the others?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Ky70 said:


> I would not be happy about that. Either you got a bad CS rep or they've improved their response. This year I sent in 3 lighters that I was expereincing issues with (it would take 2 to 3 clicks for them light) and each time they sent me a new lighter in peferct working condition.


emailed them earlier this year with a problem with my 5 count not holding humidity, they kept asking me how I knew it wasn't holding. the response of "my cigars are dry" wasn't enough for them. eventually i took it to twitter with a pic of the seal stock on the bottom of the case with the rest of it on the lid to get them to send me a new seal. I have a MTX from them and that's the last thing I'm buying. I'm done with them


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I have heard great things about their CS as well, but if all these people are using their customer support does that point toward their product not being any better than any of the others?


remember, the squeeky wheel gets the grease.

i have 3 xikar cutters, the oldest is about 9-10 years old (and the most used) and 2 lighters, none have ever failed me. if they do, i like having the comfort of walking into any xikar dealer and swapping it.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I have several Xikar lights. Single burners never an issue. Double? Problems.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

[OT] Loki said:


> I'm done with them


I don't blame you after that treatment


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks, going to grab one of these as a backup.



GeauxTigers said:


> I recommend this:
> 
> Amazon.com - Prestige Import Group Typhoon Triple Flame Cigar Lighter with Cigar Punch Cutter
> 
> It is Chinese made, so I am sure they vary -- but the one I have is a tank. Lights first click 99% of the time - and at this price point - buy five of them and I'd bet you'll be set and happy for years and years.


----------

